
Peter Thiel’s Influence [on us] - ttepasse
https://helloanselm.com/notes/peter-thiels-influence/
======
allanmacgregor
This is the second post I see on hackernews following the same line of
reasoning:

IF rich guy supports candidate that I don't like, SO rich guy must be evil,
THEN boycott everything that rich guy has ever touched.

Seriously, knee-jerk reactions like this are the real reason trump is popular
in the first place, reasonable people are sick and tired of dealing with this
generation hivemind tantrum bullshit.

~~~
internaut
In truth political opponents have been attacking Thiel because they didn't
like his political positions or ideas for years.

